# Single Pole Switch w/3 Terminals



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That's a new one on me.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I want one. Thats kinda nice.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Why do I never see THOSE? That would save a joint or two. :thumbsup:
Someone along the line decide it was a bad idea for some reason or what?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Way back in my early residential days, every switch had a feed-thru.... We just stabbed one wire in the back-stab, and wrapped another on the screw.. viola!:whistling2:

Ken, what's that patent number on the back there?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

rdr said:


> Why do I never see THOSE? That would save a joint or two. :thumbsup:
> Someone along the line decide it was a bad idea for some reason or what?


I would imagine the reasoning is something along the lines of my own reasoning: the device is a potential failure point for the entire down-stream circuit. I make all my joints such that the circuit is not dependent on a single device.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> ...........Ken, what's that patent number on the back there?


2 317 382. It comes back from Google as a receptacle.

It's a Hubbell, with the number P-2030 on it as well.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I would imagine the reasoning is something along the lines of my own reasoning: the device is a potential failure point for the entire down-stream circuit. I make all my joints such that the circuit is not dependent on a single device.


i agree with your reasoning. But then, why are receptacles still made with multiple terminals?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> i agree with your reasoning. But then, why are receptacles still made with multiple terminals?


To give the installer a choice.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> To give the installer a choice.


Do you power in, power out of a recep... with any regularity?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Do you power in, power out of a recep... with any regularity?


 
Exceedingly rarely. I pigtail.

Another reason for having two terminals on each side of a duplex is to allow for two circuits, or to have one receptacle switched while the other remains energized ('split', or 'half-hot').


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Exceedingly rarely. I pigtail.
> 
> Another reason for having two terminals on each side of a duplex is to allow for two circuits, or to have one receptacle switched while the other remains energized ('split', or 'half-hot').


You really need to upgrade to WAGO'S.. they are great and save lots of time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Exceedingly rarely. I pigtail.
> 
> Another reason for having two terminals on each side of a duplex is to allow for two circuits, or to have one receptacle switched while the other remains energized ('split', or 'half-hot').


good point.
And I was just going to argue that duplexes should be outlawed.
:thumbup:
j/k


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> You really need to upgrade to WAGO'S.. they are great and save lots of time. :thumbsup:


 
Naaa. I'll stick with my Scotchcoat, thank you very much.

I think everyone who knows me knows my view on WAGO. (They can GO a WAy).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> good point.
> And I was just going to argue that duplexes should be outlawed.
> :thumbup:
> j/k


 
Why would you want duplexes outlawed?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess a stack sw/recep would fall into a similar category.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why would you want duplexes outlawed?


j/k=joking
:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Iiiinnnnnnnnnnteresting..........*

Wierd. Since the switch is screwed together, I opened it up to see what makes it tick.

There is nothing connected to the "Feed Thru Terminal". It's just slid into a slot on the side, and does nothing but look fancy.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> You really need to upgrade to WAGO'S.. they are great and save lots of time. :thumbsup:


Your worried about saving time and yet you bond metal boxes for fun. Now your just confusing me. 

Seriously those little push connectors - Wago's save time?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Wierd. Since the switch is screwed together, I opened it up to see what makes it tick.
> 
> There is nothing connected to the "Feed Thru Terminal". It's just slid into a slot on the side, and does nothing but look fancy.


Bet that would give a guy fits if they did not know that.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Wierd. Since the switch is screwed together, I opened it up to see what makes it tick.
> 
> There is nothing connected to the "Feed Thru Terminal". It's just slid into a slot on the side, and does nothing but look fancy.


Very fancy. Got a straight up flick of the toggle?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Your worried about saving time and yet you bond metal boxes for fun. Now your just confusing me.
> 
> Seriously those little push connectors - Wago's save time?


You got the wrong guy with "bonding metal boxes"

I use WAGO'S all the time for wiring multiple switches in a gang box. 

They have connectors for up to (8) wires and taking tails out for grounding or feeding multiple devices is a snap :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Your worried about saving time and yet you bond metal boxes for fun. Now your just confusing me.
> 
> Seriously those little push connectors - Wago's save time?


Last time I used WAGOs, they cost me a full days' labor.

We've hashed this out before, and I've stated my opinion about them. "New and improved" doesn't always mean just that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Very fancy. Got a straight up flick of the toggle?


 
It's not a toggle. It's a push-on, push-off.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's not a toggle. It's a push-on, push-off.


Nice. I noticed it has a fourth terminal spot with no screw just a piece of cardboard slapped on there. Must have been made with random device parts or something.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> You got the wrong guy with "bonding metal boxes"
> 
> I use WAGO'S all the time for wiring multiple switches in a gang box.
> 
> They have connectors for up to (8) wires and taking tails out for grounding or feeding multiple devices is a snap :thumbsup:


I thought the whole blue box thing was because you used steel boxes. I did not know this whole argument was over the color of the plastic boxes used. 

I reread your DIY (blue box) thread and realized that you don't use metal boxes. 

Which is further confusing me. 

Thanks for the wago info.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I thought the whole blue box thing was because you used steel boxes. I did not know this whole argument was over the color of the plastic boxes used.
> 
> I reread your DIY (blue box) thread and realized that you don't use metal boxes.
> 
> ...


That's a thread on here or on a diy site?
I'm confused too.:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Nice. I noticed it has a fourth terminal spot with no screw just a piece of cardboard slapped on there. Must have been made with random device parts or something.


 
My guess is, it's one enclosure that can serve multiple switch options..... 3-way, 4-way DP, etc.

There's provisions for 4 terminals. One just had the red cardboard in it. The 'feed-thru' had a terminal, but wasn't connected to anything (manufacturing error??).

I could see where the design could be adapted with different internal parts to accomodate other switching mechanisms.

It works when the button is pushed, and a small spring-loaded tab turns a small gear. You can see the tab, right under the spring.










That tab turns a lateral gear, here in the center:









The copper strip along the left has several contact points on it, which I would assume it could be used for 3-way and 4-way purposes.

When the gear is turned slightly, the copper strip is allowed to move, one set of contacts closes, and completes the circuit:










Push the button again, the gear moves and the strip is pushed away, opening the contacts.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that is a really neeto switch. What was wrong with it? Just replace with new for the remodel?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome post. 480, have you ever seen push-type 3 and 4-way switches? Sorry for the ignorance, I just can't think of any time I've seen one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Now that is a really neeto switch. What was wrong with it? Just replace with new for the remodel?


 
Nothing is 'wrong' with it, but there's two styles of devices in the house. These old Hubbells and new toggles.

All this old push-button stuff is in the basement in general, and that's where to work is. Everything is the remodel/addition will get new stuff. The finished portion on the main level is all new stuff as well. 



Rudeboy said:


> Awesome post. 480, have you ever seen push-type 3 and 4-way switches? Sorry for the ignorance, I just can't think of any time I've seen one.


Once finished, I think there will be just a couple 3-ways left in the stairway. If they want to replace them, I'll bring one home and take it apart as well.


----------



## jaybirdnetworkk (Dec 30, 2009)

goes backwith the old clicker


----------

